

Security flaws embedded in technology components in U.S. supply chain - js2
http://www.nextgov.com/nextgov/ng_20110707_5612.php

======
js2
cf. "Reflections on Trusting Trust" - <http://cm.bell-
labs.com/who/ken/trust.html>

